# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Kërkoj një emër shqip për lokalin

## elonnaa

ju lutem nqs mundeni me ndihmoni te gjej nje emer te bukur shqiptar per lokaline qe do hap per pak dite... :Lulja3:

----------


## DJAL_PELIVAN

Varet Se Ne Cfare Vendi e hap  Lokalin  edhe  ca  lokali  eshte ????????
Na  Jep  Te  Dhena  i  Cik  Se Per Cfare Do e Perdoresh  Lokalin ???
Restaurant  Klub  Apo  dicka  Tjeter ?? 
Se Per  Emer  Ste Lejme Keq  


Po  Te ishe  ne  U.S.A   do  thosha   te  ja  vesh  emrin  *Eagles-Nest*  Qe Do  Thote  Strofka e Shqiponjave   :shkelje syri: 
 Po Qe  Se e ke Ne  Shqiperi  Veri  Ndo Nje Emer Shqip ME kuptim  Te Mire .. 
Uroj  Qe  Te  Kesh  Biznes  Te Mbare Ne Lokalin Qe Do  Hapesh

----------


## elonnaa

eshte bar kafe me nje stil te vecante dhe po behet te rruga mihal grameno,tek rruga e elbasanit.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ke ndonje femije.Mbiemrin na e thuaj pak po nuk e pate problem.
Titan-Eagle Bar...

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Se harrova..
Ta gezosh lokalin...

----------


## Daniel Maker

quaje *Energy* dhe shkruaje *nrg* posht me te vogel emrit te gjat..nje emer qe kur te thojn "nga do ikim?".."shkojm ke Energy"..

i terheq te rinjt..nje emer i gjat te kalon qefi te shkosh deri sa ta thuash..te njejten gje per nje emer qe me zor e thu vet me goj..

ose quaje me leterat e para te emrave njerzve qe me shum vlerson ne jeten tate..po te dali nje gje e bukur them..

----------


## Kreksi

Shume bukur, Energy, por me shkronja te vogla, perpos te pares....

Energie, restorant, Energy  cafe shkon bukur por m'varet se a mos egziston ndonje tjeter me mkete emer ....
Por edhe " Te Grameno"  nuke do ishte keqe apo jo ,

----------


## *Anxhi*

.....................

----------


## Apollyon

*Eshte per tu habit.* Tjetra kerkon emer SHQIP per lokalin, edhe ktu vazhdojne sygjerime nga me te ndryshmet, por vetem emra SHQIP JO.




> *kerkoj nje emer shqip* per lokalin





> Po Te ishe ne U.S.A do thosha te ja vesh emrin *Eagles-Nest*





> *Titan-Eagle Bar*...






> quaje *Energy* dhe shkruaje nrg





> Shume bukur, *Energy, por me shkronja te vogla*,

----------


## Korbi999

Emertimi i lokalit eshte nje dicka shume e rendesishme ne nje biznes te kesaj natyre.
Nje fakt.
Kisha te ftuar disa kolege nga USA dhe meqenese dy prej tyre ishin spanish dhe tjetra pelqente latin i cova ne nje lokal qe quhej  " Latin ". Kur shkuam asgje te perbashket nuk kishte me emertimin pervec dy tre kengeve te Riki Martin. U zhgenjeva.

Ki parasysh nje gje prej meje.
Mundohu te ofrosh dicka qe i mungon piaces dhe do te kesh sukses 100%.
Nese me informon per c'ka do t'i ofrosh klientit me gjithe qejf do te jap nje mendim per emrin. kam "pagezuar" dy lokale dhe me sukses.
Kurajo dhe kokeulur, qe te besh prokopi.
Respekt dhe pune te mbare.

----------


## selina_21

> ju lutem nqs mundeni me ndihmoni te gjej nje emer te bukur shqiptar per lokaline qe do hap per pak dite...



Se pari urime.
Se dyti ne Forum e le me gjetur emer Lokali.
Keto gjera i perkasin familjes dhe jo shoqerise Forumiste.



PS:
Gjithsesi do deshiroja qe te gjeje nje emer qe i perket atij vendi..Elbasanit psh.

----------


## Daniel Maker

> *Eshte per tu habit.* Tjetra kerkon emer SHQIP per lokalin, edhe ktu vazhdojne sygjerime nga me te ndryshmet, por vetem emra SHQIP JO.


he pra jepe nje mendim ti njesho meqe po na thu neve dhe per vete pret kafen..se energy eshte amerikonce se lexojn fshataret gjasme per ty..

me mir leje pa emer dhe vej ca llampa aty te bukura qe bejn ngjyr..

----------


## Apollyon

> he pra jepe nje mendim ti njesho meqe po na thu neve dhe per vete pret kafen..se energy eshte amerikonce se lexojn fshataret gjasme per ty..


Ca ja fut kot edhe ti o "Tresho"
Ajo kerkon emer shqip, nuk kerkon emer te huaj, un sdi per momentin, sme vjen ne mendje asnje, ndaj nuk flas. Edhe ju kshu veproni, mos jipni emra jo Energy Jo Tana dei lupi etj etj. Shqip o vlla.

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Si do te dukej emri kristal

----------


## Daniel Maker

> Ca ja fut kot edhe ti o "Tresho"
> Ajo kerkon emer shqip, nuk kerkon emer te huaj, un sdi per momentin, sme vjen ne mendje asnje, ndaj nuk flas. Edhe ju kshu veproni, mos jipni emra jo Energy Jo Tana dei lupi etj etj. Shqip o vlla.


*energji* pra shkrujt *nrgj* ..he plas tani nga inati!he ca ke nuk eshte shqip??
ah te jem vellai jot tkem te perqafoj nje here..dhe mjaft se ja prishe temen grus huj!!thuj nai emer..

----------


## Jimy

BAR KAFE  FLORA  Merkuri(eshte nje nga emrat me te preferuar  ne Europe MERCURI

----------


## Blue_sky

Hall-i i orkideas
Oaz
Mirazh
Exotica
Hypnotica
Tabu

----------


## drague

Bar Rrumpalla.
Bar Sherri.
Bar Emigranti.
Hape ti goce dhe boji yzmetin,se emri nuk ka rendesi :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SaS

> Bar Rrumpalla.
> Bar Sherri.
> Bar Emigranti.
> Hape ti goce dhe boji yzmetin,se emri nuk ka rendesi


perkundrazi qe emri edhe pamja vizive e nje lokali kane shume rendesi !!!

----------


## elonnaa

pershendetje te nderuar forumista
kisha krijuar idene se do me kishit ndihmuar me shume ne gjetjen e emrit te lokalit
i nderuar korb 999 !
me kenaqesi do pranoja dhe emra latine per lokalin
te te tregoj dicka per stilin e tij.... do jete nje pjese me poltrona dhe nje pjese me karrige te larta dhe do mbizoteroje ngjyra e bardhe....flm

----------

